# Kreise / Striche zeichnen



## mascara (31. Oktober 2002)

hi all

wie kann man bitte in PS 7.0 stinknormale KREISE oder STRICHE zeichnen???

und ich meine nicht elipsen oder rechtecke die ich dünn zeichnen muss...


mfg


----------



## untread (31. Oktober 2002)

striche ...strich tool 
kreise ...kreistool (alt+ shift halten damits regelmäßig wird oder fixe größe einstellen)


----------



## Mythos007 (1. November 2002)

Das sind nun wirklich Grundlagen ! Guck in Dein
Handbuch oder in die Onlinehilfe "F1" - Mythos


----------

